# Baked cod fillets recipe I used to make



## Caslon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone remember those rectangular bricks of frozen cod? They came in a black 7"x 3"x 1.25" package. This was before today's frozen cod fillets that are individually shrink wrapped.  Anyways, the package had a quick simple recipe for baked cod.  It was nothing fancy, just blue cheese dressing, chopped green onions and crushed bread crumbs. If I remember, I might have not only baked it, but I remember a step at the end where you turn on the broiler to finish it up (?).

Can anyone suggest what that recipe might have been as far as cooking times and temps and procedure?  I think I spread on the blue cheese dressing first, but can't remember the rest.  I think the chopped green onions went on top of the bread crumbs.  I'm not sure all 3 ingredients went on at the same time.

I'm asking this because the 2 lb. package of frozen shrink wrapped cod fillets I buy now are really thin (they all seem to be thinner now).  They are almost too thin to make for fish and chips. So I thought I'd attempt doing something else with the rest of the fillets.  BTW, I Googled using blue cheese dressing on baked cod fillets and found nothing. Blue cheese dressing is so much more convenient than making a blue cheese "sauce" of which I found many.  If anyone wants to give it a go using just blue cheese dressing, chopped green onions and crushed bread crumbs, I'm open to trying it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2018)

Here is one version!

Blue Cheese Baked Halibut Recipe - Genius Kitchen

I used to buy those bricks of ocean perch and bake them smothered in a can of undiluted Campbell's cream of shrimp soup, topped with a few toasted breadcrumbs or crushed potato chips from the bottom of the bag.  I baked it in a hot oven, 400-425 until it was bubbly, the topping was crunchy and the fish was overcooked!  

Good luck!


----------



## Caslon (Apr 24, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Here is one version!
> 
> Blue Cheese Baked Halibut Recipe - Genius Kitchen
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I'm glad someone remembers those rectangular frozen cod packages.  They had a recipe on the package.  Blue cheese dressing, chopped green onions and crushed bread crumbs. Simple and tasty.  

It shouldn't be too hard for me to bake up.  I just thought I'd ask.     Noone needed to respond.  You did.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2018)

This quick and easy recipe from the folks at Hellmann's was a popular back of the jar recipe for baked cod.

https://www.hellmanns.com/us/en/recipes/easy-baked-cod.html


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 24, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> This quick and easy recipe from the folks at Hellmann's was a popular back of the jar recipe for baked cod.
> 
> https://www.hellmanns.com/us/en/recipes/easy-baked-cod.html



Looks like a good easy way to a fish dinner, but I don't keep store bought tartar sauce around.  I don't think that I've ever bought it.  I learned to make it myself when I was a kid, and although I've changed the ingredients slightly since then (that was just mayo and pickle relish, now I also add lemon juice, and often chop pickled jalapeños to add to it), I just wonder if my homemade would do the same job in that recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Looks like a good easy way to a fish dinner, but I don't keep store bought tartar sauce around.  I don't think that I've ever bought it.  I learned to make it myself when I was a kid, and although I've changed the ingredients slightly since then (that was just mayo and pickle relish, now I also add lemon juice, and often chop pickled jalapeños to add to it), I just wonder if my homemade would do the same job in that recipe.


I think it would work just fine. I'm going to try it with my homemade tartar sauce, which is much like yours.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I'm asking this because the 2 lb. package of frozen shrink wrapped cod fillets I buy now  ...



Where do you buy them, never seen them here in MN.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 25, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Where do you buy them, never seen them here in MN.



Walmart.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 25, 2018)

I plan to spread the blue cheese on the fillets, bake at 400F for 20min, then top with the bread crumbs and chopped green onions and broil till the bread crumbs are lightly toasted.


----------

